
Verenitti: OS for Gamers and Professionals - johnjreiser
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/v-os/verenitti-os-unix-like-os-for-gamers-and-professionals
======
johnjreiser
Reading through their Kickstarter, my BS detector was triggered. Run any app
from Windows/Mac/Linux? Run this OS as a VM elsewhere, taking all off your
stuff with it?

Is this just a custom Linux OS with some virtualization and half-truths
sprinkled in?

~~~
jki275
If they're virtualizing macOS, they're going to get smacked by Apple
momentarily.

It looks like a total BS cash grab to me.

